# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  ثبت نام اینترنتی دانشگاه آزاد تهران جنوب

## imaginedragon

سلام ... کسایی که تهران جنوب قبول شدن ... تونستید اینترنتی ثبت نام کنید یا نه ؟

----------


## The.Best.Name

_ارور میده برا شما هم ؟؟؟_

----------


## imaginedragon

> _ارور میده برا شما هم ؟؟؟_


اره فک کنم اطلاعات از فردا وارد سایت بشن

----------


## imaginedragon

کسی هست که تونسته باشه ثبت نام کنه؟

----------


## imaginedragon

Up

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## comet97

بچه ها من فردا قراره برای ثبت نام حضوری برم دانشگاهم سرش شلوغه جواب درست و حسابی نمیدن من الان باید وسایلامو ببرم برای خوابگاه؟با فقط برم و ثبت نام و بعدا وسایلارو ببرم

----------

